# Mon macbook pro ne reconnait pas mon disque dur externe



## ancha (22 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je n'y connais rien en informatique... Tout vocabulaire technique me fait fuir... Mais j'ai besoin de mon ordi pour travailler!
Comme mon mac bookpro était de plus en plus lent, j'en investi dans un disque dur externe (Platinium) afin de vider un peu la mémoire complétement pleine... Mais le problème, c'est que je ne peux rien mettre dessus (j'ai tenté de faire glisser des dossiers, de faire des copier/coller, mais en vain!)
Est-ce le modèle qui est incompatible? Ou dois-je faire une manip avant?
1000 mercis d'avance à tous ceux qui prendront un petit moment pour tenter de m'éclairer!


----------



## Sly54 (22 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Lancer Utilitaire de disque.

Choisir le dd externe, cliquer sur partition / choisir "1 partition". Cliquer sur Option pour choisir la Table de partition GUID.

Puis formater "MacOS étendu journalisé".


----------



## ancha (23 Décembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Lancer Utilitaire de disque.
> 
> ...




Merci, merci, merci 1000 fois pour la réponse rapide, claire et suffisamment simple pour que mon dd soit exploitable, suite à une manipulation que je suis contente d'avoir pu faire "toute seule" (enfin, presque!)!!
Je suis vraiment très heureuse!!
Très joyeux Noël et encore un grand grand merci!


----------



## Sly54 (23 Décembre 2012)

ancha a dit:


> Je suis vraiment très heureuse!!
> Très joyeux Noël et encore un grand grand merci!


----------

